# RARE 10 GALLON OWENS ILLINOIS GLASS BOTTLE 1935??



## tonye80919 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi, I found what I think is a 10 gallon owens Illinois bottle from 1935. The bottom is marked with the I and O inside a diamond on the bottom of the bottle. The only other marks are 1935 and 10 on the bottom of the bottle. As I said before, I am assuming the 1935 is the year and the 10 stands for 10 gallon. The bottle also has a green/blue tint to it just like the old glass mason jars. I have searched all over the internet to try and find a similar bottle and figure out what its value and rarity is. Was also hoping to find out what it was used for. The only thing I found that was remotely close was some 5 gallon bottles. Since I cant find any other bottle like it on the internet, I am hoping what I have is rare and hopefully somewhat valuable. I will post some pictures when I get home tomorrow, but if anyone has information on the bottle, please let me know!


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 28, 2015)

Would be good to have a photo.  Sounds like a 5 gallon spring water bottle...would be surprised if it is a 10 gallon bottle but you never know.


----------



## tonye80919 (Jan 28, 2015)

I will post photos once I get home from work. Also going to measure the size. Thanks


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 28, 2015)

So I have a ten gallon demi, clear glass with an applied glass finish and a large punty attachment mark on the bottom.  With no identity making.  I also have about twenty large advertizing bottles with large labels made to set in liquor store windows to attract wives on the idea of buying some for their husband.  I worked with two OI plants that made these big ones on an Italian three stage bottle making machine in their plants.  There were also some big perfumes, Coca Cola and other big bottles made for advertisement only.  I guess they must have helped.  I have to have space to keep them, and my daughter doesn't like the idea of shipping them if we put them on eBay.  I guess they are for sale if anyone wants some big ones.  Let me know.  RED Matthews


----------



## sunrunner (Jan 28, 2015)

I will also assume it is a spring water bottle witch may have been put into a dispenser . With just the Owens mark on it , it  would not be worth to much 5 or 10 dollars if your lucky.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 29, 2015)

Well if it holds 10 gallons and has an applied finish that was tooled, and some formation of a punty rod application on the bottom center - I would like to have an opportunity to purchase it.  To me the value would be at least 50 bucks.  It would have to be worth some study.  So let me know what you can determine about it.  It would cost too much to ship it - so please let me know where it is - so I can figure out how access-able picking it up - is. RED Matthews, email <bottlemysrteries@yahoo.com>


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 29, 2015)

So Anth0ny, I went to your registration and didn't learn much.  I guess you into investing to make extra bread.  If you check out my homepage you will know that I am just dedicated to things made out of glass and how they were made.  Please email me regarding what you have found and a picture will be helpful.  RED M.


----------



## sunrunner (Jan 29, 2015)

hay Red he said it's a Owen Illinois bottle , so I would guess it's machine made.


----------



## tonye80919 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi everyone! Sorry it took so long to get the photos up. The bottle does have a greenish tint to it but its kind of hard to see in the photos. I took pictures up next to a mason jar so you can get an idea of the size. I forgot to mention one number on the bottom of the bottle before. Its marked with the O I Diamond, the number 10 under that, then a few inches below that its marked with the number 1 and a 1935 below the 1. Hope these photos turn out ok and thanks for any info or offers!


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 4, 2015)

That is a standard 5 gallon spring water bottle.  1935 is likely the date this one was made.  Great to put your pennies in or use as a water bottle...these still fit many of the modern spring water dispensers.  These unmarked ones typically run $5-$10.


----------



## tonye80919 (Feb 4, 2015)

They typically run 5 to 10 dollars where? I would love to buy a few more of these for 5 to 10 dollars.Here is a recent auction on e-bay for a 1954 unmarked owens illinois bottle sold for 46.01 plus 20.00 shipping:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-1954-Owens-Illinois-5-Gallon-Glass-Water-Bottle-Jug-Carboy-/321654182139?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae41550fb

Plus tons more of unmarked 5 gallon glass bottles going for way over 5 to 10 dollars.


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 8, 2015)

So iF ANY ONE READS THI8 ONE!!  I expect to be in New York this summer.  I have about 30 big bottles like this for several different products.  I worked with O-I  in two of  their plants making these big bottles on a three stage machine for use in Liquor Store Windows to call in ladies that recognized something to take home to their husbands.  I think I also have a big perfume botle in the group.   Since i am soon going to be 86 years old - I am ready to sell all of them.  If you have  an interest let me know, because rthey are too heavy for today's postal shipping.  I would like to see them in the hands of some one to appreciate.  There is even a big Coca Cola.  Contact me if you are interested.  &lt bottlemysteries@yahoo.com> RED Matthews


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 13, 2015)

HERE IT IS  Aug 2015 = and no replies.  RED M.


----------



## 2find4me (Aug 13, 2015)

I would love to see a picture of that big coca cola, I am not interested in buying these types, but still cool to look at.


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 14, 2015)

flebay , hay a another rip-off , come on , 46.oo ?  I can get five gallon Italian win carboys for less. just saying


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 15, 2015)

hay, I'm not saying it's junk, and it's old . home brewers buy these things and I am assuming that's why the prices are up there .


----------

